# Anybody near shotton deeside



## c_larkey (Oct 25, 2012)

If you are can you get In touch please 

Cheers Andy :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in Wrexham. work around ewloe and connahs quay now and then.


----------

